# Kid shoots parents for Halo 3 :facepalm:



## Despised_0515 (Dec 17, 2008)

Tragedy: Teen Shot Parents Because They Took Away Halo 3


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 17, 2008)

What an idiot, then again why wouldnt his parents want him playing halo he's 16...its not like halo's GTA..


----------



## Se7enMeister (Dec 17, 2008)

thats retarded, now the anti gaming people have an excuse to ban video games 
i hope the family is doing ok with the lose of his mother...


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 17, 2008)

That's just horrible. 



Se7enMeister said:


> thats retarded, now the anti gaming people have an excuse to ban video games
> i hope the family is doing ok with the lose of his mother...



No, they don't. A lot of them will probably try, but there's no way you can logically blame the game for this. This kind of thing could have happened over almost anything. It just happened to be a video game in this case.


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 17, 2008)

there's a halo 3? holy crap


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 18, 2008)

man that is just stupid


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 18, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> there's a halo 3? holy crap


WOOWWWWW i hope that was sarcastic. like unless you've been living under a rock im pretty sure everyone knows about halo 3 by now.


sorry about the harshness but i just found that very unreal


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 18, 2008)

Jeez, killing over that piece of shit game? If it was something cool like Call of Duty or Gears of War maybe I'd understand better 

But yeah, thats tragic and sad. I wish he just killed himself instead of his poor mom.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 18, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Jeez, killing over that piece of shit game? If it was something cool like Call of Duty or Gears of War maybe I'd understand better
> 
> But yeah, thats tragic and sad. I wish he just killed himself instead of his poor mom.


but then the clan would call him emo....



i think kids my age are getting a little bit too cocky with there trends of being in gangs and trying to impress people. its just not right


----------



## TonalArchitect (Dec 18, 2008)

That's terrible.


----------



## sami (Dec 18, 2008)

omg, you gotta be kidding me. man what's wrong with parents these days??


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 18, 2008)

sami said:


> omg, you gotta be kidding me. man what's wrong with parents these days??



I don't think there is anything wrong with these parents. I don't think there is nothing wrong with junior playing Halo 3. The only wrong was junior shooting his parents over the issue.

The fact is the parents said no, junior bought said game, then threw a temper tantrum when it was taken away. 

/rant
NO VIDEO GAME IS WORTH TAKING SOMEONE'S LIFE
/rant off


----------



## shadowgenesis (Dec 18, 2008)

AK DRAGON said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with these parents. I don't think there is nothing wrong with junior playing Halo 3. The only wrong was junior shooting his parents over the issue.
> 
> _The fact is the parents said no, junior bought said game, then threw a temper tantrum when it was taken away._



yeahh... most people would say that a child acting like that is probably due at least LARGELY to the PARENTING


this is pretty sad and sick. anyone note that the father is a minister? I find that interesting. and it also doesn't sit well with me that he would just forgive his son for that, regardless of whether or not he's a man of God.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 18, 2008)

This thread is way too 4chan.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 18, 2008)

Stitch said:


> This thread is way too 4chan.


no shit ++++++


----------



## Nick (Dec 18, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Jeez, killing over that piece of shit game? If it was something cool like Call of Duty or Gears of War maybe I'd understand better
> 
> But yeah, thats tragic and sad. I wish he just killed himself instead of his poor mom.



lol pretty much my thoughts on the matter


----------



## Harry (Dec 18, 2008)

Over a video game, unbelievable


----------



## loktide (Dec 18, 2008)

i guess it's not only video games that are to blame, but the fact that a lot of families all over the US have fire guns in their homes.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 18, 2008)

That's fucking disgusting. He must actually have something deeply wrong with him.

The parents are also to blame. They removed the game from the lockbox but DIDN'T remove the handgun? Why the fuck would you let your 16 year old son have a fucking handgun?



Stitch said:


> This forum is way too 4chan.



Fixed...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 18, 2008)

loktide said:


> i guess it's not only video games that are to blame, but the fact that a lot of families all over the US have fire guns in their homes.


----------



## Nick (Dec 18, 2008)

he was 16?!?!?!

i totally missed that

totally aware of what he was doing then


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 18, 2008)

loktide said:


> i guess it's not only video games that are to blame, but the fact that a lot of families all over the US have fire guns in their homes.



Nope. You must have missed out on all the other sick little douchebags out there in the news for killing people by beheading them with knives or bashing their head in with bats (not just the US either, so you can toss that country-based argument right out the window). Guess cutlery and baseball are to blame. That HAS to be it.  Maybe we should ban both of those too....  That argument/logic is so played out and has been beaten to death already.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 18, 2008)

Not to mention that I THINK Canada has a higher gun (rifles/shotguns) to home ratio than the US and our murder rate is lower, so guns aren't to blame.


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 18, 2008)

Not to drag things off-topic, but...



Stitch said:


> This thread is way too 4chan.



Did a bunch of posts get deleted or something? What is so 4chan-esque about this thread, especially in relation to many other active threads? I see no stupid image macros, no brainless meme-spamming, no "edgy" deadpan objectivism, no lolspeak... where's the *chan? I can see why you'd think that about a great many of the threads/comments elsewhere, but not here.


----------



## sami (Dec 18, 2008)

AK DRAGON said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with these parents. I don't think there is nothing wrong with junior playing Halo 3. The only wrong was junior shooting his parents over the issue.
> 
> The fact is the parents said no, junior bought said game, then threw a temper tantrum when it was taken away.
> 
> ...



So any kid that gets a game taken away just happens to be the videogame's fault if the kid kills their parents?

It's the parents fault for the choices they made raising their kid to act as hostile as he/she did just for having a possession taken away from them. It could've been something else like a cellphone or their car.

Halo has an "M" rating, which means 17+. There are so many parents who let their kids play games such as Halo and GTA when they're 11... (like my stepson's friends.)


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 18, 2008)

AK DRAGON said:


> NO VIDEO GAME IS WORTH TAKING SOMEONE'S LIFE



I don't know man, have you _seen _Starcraft 2?


----------



## Nick (Dec 18, 2008)

lol a game worth a million souls


----------



## HamBungler (Dec 18, 2008)

This sickens me, seriously. One, its hardly the game's fault. Like others said it could have been anything else that could have triggered it. Two, the kid had to have had something seriously wrong with him, and being cooped up for that long probably made it worse. Three, the parents should definitely be at blame here, from my understanding it seems that they were probably over-religious and instead of trying to understand their son's point of view they take the game away without even sitting down and playing it with him to decide if the game is okay to play or not. Another thing is, seeing as the kid was probably horribly messed up, he may not have even had any therapy and the parents should have been looking out and talking things out with him to make sure he was okay. I know teens can be reclusive, sure, but it takes 5 minutes to check on your kid and make sure they're okay with things in their lives and whether they can help out with any of their problems. That's my thoughts on it anyway.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 18, 2008)

I cant even comprehend how fucked up that is


----------



## nespythe (Dec 19, 2008)

It's not even that good of a game, imo


----------



## Harry (Dec 19, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Nope. You must have missed out on all the other sick little douchebags out there in the news for killing people by beheading them with knives or bashing their head in with bats (not just the US either, so you can toss that country-based argument right out the window). Guess cutlery and baseball are to blame. That HAS to be it.  Maybe we should ban both of those too....  That argument/logic is so played out and has been beaten to death already.



Exactly.
Access to firearms are gonna make the job easier (and in some cases, cleaner) but if someone really wants to do it, where there is a will, there is a way, whether it's running them down in a car or choking them to death with their bare hands.
I mean, I've been in physical fights with people before and often, you're just too wound up in your emotions to even understand you're going too far. Fortunately, I've never caused anyone any permanent injuries because my intellect kicked in and told me to stop what the fuck I was doing and walk away.
And yes, I have anger problems, and will actually be seeing a psychologist about that (and various other issues) before it can blow up any worse and I seriously injure someone.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 19, 2008)

Its such a horrible thing to happen to anyone 

Its sad to see such a thing happen to parents who are actually trying to do the responsible thing with video games (instead of teh 'theyre making the children evil, ban them! _BAN THEM!!!' _attitude you see all too often...). I hope the kid realises just what he has done... stuck indoors or not...


----------



## JBroll (Dec 21, 2008)

And, of course, we have 'blame the guns' posting. How many people have guns and Halo 3 in the house and *don't* shoot each other? That's right, all but a handful. Just another pass at not putting the responsibility where it clearly lies - this kid's fuckups are none but his own.

Jeff


----------



## MFB (Dec 21, 2008)

Are you kidding me Jeff? I know that when I've got guns in my house and the thought of Halo 3, it's just aching for a re-enactment. It brings the community together too, I mean your neighbors kids and dogs can be the Flood, parents are great at being Covenant and what kid doesn't like the empowerment of being called a Spartan?

/sarcasm

In all seriousness, I'm adding this to my research paper on how violence in video games doesn't mean it comes from the games themselves


----------



## JBroll (Dec 21, 2008)

We had violence before guns and video games. People just need to stop trying to hide from responsibility and accept that sometimes people fuck up and need to be put away for a while.

Jeff


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 21, 2008)

^ Agreed.

Humans are inherently violent creatures, with a will and a nack for developing weapons of war. The fact that there was a gun in the house just made it easier, it didnt make the kid shoot his parents, and im _sure_ that if there was no gun, hed have gone to the cutlery drawer or something.


----------



## loktide (Dec 21, 2008)

JBroll said:


> We had violence before guns and video games. People just need to stop trying to hide from responsibility and accept that sometimes people fuck up and need to be put away for a while.
> 
> Jeff




i agree with you that humans are per se violent. Still, i think that the intention of hurting somebody having either a gun or just your bare hands at disposal may have a significantly different outcome. Especially if you're a immature teenager who may not be able to control his emotions, it's probably not a such a good idea to provide such means for executing violence. I think there's a huge gap between overcoming yourself to murder somebody with your bare hands, or just by pulling a trigger. It could make a difference.

This is just my opinion on this story, and i respect everyone else's here. I hope you're able to accept my opinion this time, instead of neg-rep'ing me again just for posting my thoughts.


----------



## JBroll (Dec 21, 2008)

Neg rep doesn't mean I don't accept your opinion, it just means that I think placing the blame on anything other than a fucked up kid is a bad move. We're talking about a kid who attacked his parents over Halo 3 - it's not like he's going to completely be defused if he can't find a gun.

As for the problem of guns being so widespread... we have almost as many guns as people in the country, if not more, and most people don't shoot each other over video games. If you want to get into gun control, a previous thread in P&CE has a string of so-far-untouched arguments against it; otherwise, quit trying to pass the blame off because it clearly doesn't help.

Jeff


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 21, 2008)

loktide said:


> i agree with you that humans are per se violent. Still, i think that the intention of hurting somebody having either a gun or just your bare hands at disposal may have a significantly different outcome. Especially if you're a immature teenager who may not be able to control his emotions, it's probably not a such a good idea to provide such means for executing violence. I think there's a huge gap between overcoming yourself to murder somebody with your bare hands, or just by pulling a trigger. It could make a difference.
> 
> This is just my opinion on this story, and i respect everyone else's here. I hope you're able to accept my opinion this time, instead of neg-rep'ing me again just for posting my thoughts.


 
I agree to an extent. _However,_ if the gun had been properly secured, it shouldn't have even been an issue.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 21, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Neg rep doesn't mean I don't accept your opinion, it just means that I think placing the blame on anything other than a fucked up kid is a bad move. We're talking about a kid who attacked his parents over Halo 3 - it's not like he's going to completely be defused if he can't find a gun.
> 
> As for the problem of guns being so widespread... we have almost as many guns as people in the country, if not more, and most people don't shoot each other over video games. If you want to get into gun control, a previous thread in P&CE has a string of so-far-untouched arguments against it; otherwise, quit trying to pass the blame off because it clearly doesn't help.
> 
> Jeff



You're completely failing to realise that the kid did not do this because of a game. It's quite obvious that there is something else at work here other than just having a game taken away from him. It seems like that was merely the straw that broke the camel's back and set him off and made him attempt to kill both his parents and half succeeding.

Also, as Daemoniac says, if the gun was secured we probably wouldn't be in this situation now. I've put the point across before and I'll do it again: *Why the hell did a 16 year old boy have a handgun?* A gun designed to be hidden and used to kill people. The parents failed to remove the handgun when they removed the game from the boy's lock-box.

It's a bit much to blithely point the finger at the child and shout "he did it" and that's it. It's a lot easier to point the gun at someone and pull the trigger in a fit of rage when it requires a hell of a lot more to strangle two people or two stab them to death.

I think the video game developers are solely without blame in this incident.

Additionally, JJ brought up the point that Canada has as many guns as America and yet the gun murder rate is lower.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 21, 2008)

^ Yeah, people tend to forget good ol' canada when talking about gun control... i know i did 

I actually didnt realise that about the whole story, the kid _had_ a gun?? Wtf?? That is my beef with guns, that there isnt enough done to promote gun safety in itself from what i can tell, and there sure as shit isnt enough promoted enough so that people actually _listen_, let alone implement it, as this thread, the one about the kid shooting themself in the head with her grandmas gun, and there was another one go to show... None of them are the 'fault' of the guns themselves, but rather the stupidity of their owners, and lack of control and safety with regards to the guns...


----------



## Xaios (Dec 21, 2008)

One moronic statement I'd like to dispel is the notion that simply because the kid's father was a minister, he was automatically a hardliner religious zealot too. That's just fucking stupid, and you people should know better.

Looking at this, I very much doubt the problem here lies with the parents or the content of the video game. Having gone through this myself at the same age, I guarantee you that this is a problem of a video game addiction. Any parent here knows all to well that when they try to tell their kid to put down the xbox controller and go do their homework, they can half expect their otherwise reasonably normal child to curl up into a ball, widen their eyes, and start acting like Golum defending 'the precious.' I know because, when I was 16, that was me. My parents would take away my games too, and it was for my own good. It was likely for this kid's own good as well, not because the game is particularly violent, but more because it harbors an addiction. Unfortunately the kid had access to a gun, and proceeded to do something you can be damned sure he will regret for the rest of his life.

And anyone who thinks it's suspicious that his father would forgive him so readily... _WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU??_ It's the mark of any loving and decent parent that they could forgive their child for such a heinous act. The father obviously recognizes that, to his son, the act committed was its own punishment, as he now has to live with himself.

Only thing to do now is let the law take its course.


----------



## JBroll (Dec 21, 2008)

I didn't blame it on the game. In fact, I don't even see where you could get the impression that I blamed the game, apart from the fact that in response to not having Halo 3 he attacked his parents. Again, I didn't blame the game.

Jeff


----------



## CatPancakes (Dec 22, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> You're completely failing to realise that the kid did not do this because of a game. It's quite obvious that there is something else at work here other than just having a game taken away from him. It seems like that was merely the straw that broke the camel's back and set him off and made him attempt to kill both his parents and half succeeding.
> 
> Also, as Daemoniac says, if the gun was secured we probably wouldn't be in this situation now. I've put the point across before and I'll do it again: *Why the hell did a 16 year old boy have a handgun?* A gun designed to be hidden and used to kill people. The parents failed to remove the handgun when they removed the game from the boy's lock-box.
> 
> ...



it was in the dads lockbox, not the sons


----------



## ZeroSignal (Dec 23, 2008)

CatPancakes said:


> it was in the dads lockbox, not the sons



Shit, you're right. I thought the boy's name was Mark. My bad.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 23, 2008)

Either way, its fucked up.


----------



## Johann (Dec 23, 2008)

Xaios said:


> One moronic statement I'd like to dispel is the notion that simply because the kid's father was a minister, he was automatically a hardliner religious zealot too. That's just fucking stupid, and you people should know better.
> 
> Looking at this, I very much doubt the problem here lies with the parents or the content of the video game. Having gone through this myself at the same age, I guarantee you that this is a problem of a video game addiction. Any parent here knows all to well that when they try to tell their kid to put down the xbox controller and go do their homework, they can half expect their otherwise reasonably normal child to curl up into a ball, widen their eyes, and start acting like Golum defending 'the precious.' I know because, when I was 16, that was me. My parents would take away my games too, and it was for my own good. It was likely for this kid's own good as well, not because the game is particularly violent, but more because it harbors an addiction. Unfortunately the kid had access to a gun, and proceeded to do something you can be damned sure he will regret for the rest of his life.
> 
> ...



Those are exactly my thoughts.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 23, 2008)

I remember seeing a bumper sticker once that read, "Guns kill people like spoons made Rosie O'Donald fat"

I know guns bring about tragedies in quick fashion, but before there were guns, crazy people beat others to death, or stabbed them, or lit them on fire... or whatever the fuck crazy people do. This stuff happens because some people don't have their mother boards wired right, not because guns are bad. SOME of it can be contributed to little or no effective gun-safety promotion. On the other hand, I don't own a gun, and probably never will.

That doesn't make stories like this less tragic, I'm just making a point.



Xaios said:


> And anyone who thinks it's suspicious that his father would forgive him so readily... _WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU??_ It's the mark of any loving and decent parent that they could forgive their child for such a heinous act. The father obviously recognizes that, to his son, the act committed was its own punishment, as he now has to live with himself.
> 
> Only thing to do now is let the law take its course.


----------



## budda (Dec 23, 2008)

having just seen and read this thread;

1. damn, that sucks. on a lot of levels.
2. i find it interesting that most of you are so quick to voice your opinion without fully knowing the whole story - i see a lot of "oh i didnt know that" posts..

IMO, the story is a sad one regardless of what caused it to happen.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 24, 2008)

I hate hearing about this kind of stuff. Teenagers are unstable, they can't measure the value of one particular object or situation over another. Obviously, this is a lot more tragic than a kid shoplifting or sneaking out to get high, but the same lack of judgment is operative. I think he deserves any punishment that he gets, but we should remember that teenagers are not fully developed. It would also be wrong to assume that the game was responsible, or even his being homebound.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 4, 2009)

I'd rather shoot myself, than play Halo 3


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 4, 2009)

"would you close your eyes I have a suprise for you"

for him to say that and then shoot both of his parents in the head obviously shows that he certainly has/had an extremely fucked up mind. It also shows this was not an act of rage. He didn't simply run over to the lock box pull out the gun and shoot his parents. This was obviously premeditated (atleast by a short amount of time). How is father managed to forgive him I have no clue. 

Also I highly doubt they told him not to buy the game because of the content. If his father owned a gun it's doubtful either him or his mother had something truly against the violence of the game. It's much more likely that he was either grounded previously or was told not to buy the game for some other reason. After he snuck out and bought the game his parent's had every right to take away the game. (my parent's would've taken away the entire system and grounded me for weeks). To say that him being homebound for a year is an excuse is ridicolous as well. Fairly obviously if he was able to sneak out and buy the game he had regained atleast decent mobility. Not to mention it's not like he's completely cut off from the world either. Between Internet, Cell Phones, etc. I've managed to keep in touch with friends who have moved away hundreds of miles (on nearly a day to day basis in one occasion). Seriously I hope this kid is tried as an adult (him apologizing does not even remotely right what he did. His family will be shattered and scarred for eternity).


----------



## JBroll (Jan 4, 2009)

No, if he practices the "I'm eating my own face out of sorrow and despair..." look he might just be set for a career in politics.

Jeff


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 19, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> What an idiot, then again why wouldnt his parents want him playing halo he's 16...its not like halo's GTA..



His father is a minister in the life assembly of god, im sure he didn't want his son involved in such a violent game, but im also sure he completely overlooked the fact that Religion=war 

I used to get SO fucking worked up over video games and alot of shit, I just slammed doors and swore a fuckload...but who the fuck shoots their own mother for being like 'I dont want you to play a video game Eric or whatever the fuck your name is"


----------

